# Terranigma 2 - The Continuance



## WiiUBricker (Jun 23, 2011)

First and foremost this project actually started in late 2008 and the last update is from february 2011. I didn't find anything about it at gbatemp.

I was reading a news regarding whether or not Square Enix will revive old classics and one of my favourite games, Terranigma, came to my mind. I google searched Terranigma 2, which led me to this site: http://www.terraearth.com/terranigma2/

A german hacker, whose name is "The King" is apparently working on an inofficial successor of this game. There is also a demo available.

Google translation of the recent update:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> lately I often get reports of the following two errors in the 0.8.1 demo:
> 
> ...



Any thoughts?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh I heard "Terranigma" quite a few times. I guess it was a good game.


It's nice that they are trying to bring it back.

Edit: Ooh, ARPG. Might check it out.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool. I am expecting a C&D from Enix (well, Square Enix now) sometime before it's complete... 

Besides that it's pretty awesome to see.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Cool. I am expecting a C&D from Enix (well, Square Enix now) sometime before it's complete...
> 
> Besides that it's pretty awesome to see.


R.I.P. Crimson Echoes and Chrono Resurrection


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should've done it like the team of the Streets of Rage Remake.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 23, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree.

Oh what? C&D? Well... OBJECTION! We are done already; and it's been released! TAKE THAT!

I guess the Terranigma 2 team either does not care, or didn't think it through very much. They should know how often SE C&Ds fan projects...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 23, 2011)

Why does there need to be a Terranigma 2?
The original was great, to make another following that games ending doesn't make much sense.


----------



## dreassica (Jun 23, 2011)

Tried to install, but it alwats freezes at 92% during unpacking of winamp.dll.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2011)

that snes title (part 1) was really great and although i didnt complete it, it was very nice and simple. kinda like illusion of gaia


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 23, 2011)

I loved Terranigma times infinity!
It's a shame I never got around to finishing it... But it's definitely really awesome! For those who haven't played it. You should!

I don't think this game gets enough love tbh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might need to check this Terranigma 2 out...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 23, 2011)

Its best to have an unofficial sequel, SE make crap nowadays unless they hand the games over to other devs.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 23, 2011)

Never heard of this series before, never played it either.

What was it about, if it's an RPG that came out around the time I was a kid I'll be pissed, because it meant I should have got and played i

I bet the opportunity to pull my tail and fling me like a hammer over a ways that Square Fail will C & freaking D this before it gets chance to sprout very far. Much like Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echos, was looking forward to that one real bad I was.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 24, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Never heard of this series before, never played it either.
> 
> What was it about, if it's an RPG that came out around the time I was a kid I'll be pissed, because it meant I should have got and played i


it pretty much is that it's a bit like zelda you play on a map of earth your job is to revive the humans and make them evolve the towns by introducing new inventions and culture into the towns and make them grow. has some great music (exsp crysta and underworld) and a good story too so go play it on snes9x GX right noa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for this fan made sequel i have my doubts about these cos these types of fan made projects

1. they usually take years to finish.
OR
2. they never get finished at all.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 24, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Its best to have an unofficial sequel, SE make crap nowadays unless they hand the games over to other devs.


I miss when the "Square" part of "Square Enix" was "Squaresoft".  Oh, the masterpieces they made.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Never heard of this series before, never played it either.


 The series contains 3 games, all on SNES.

- Soul Blazer
- Illusion of Gaia (Illusion of Time in Europe)
- Terranigma


Soul blazer is action adventure but more like a dungeon exploration, you have to gather enough lost souls in caves by killing enemies to rebuild the town and revive people. (I never played it very far, so I don't know the story).

Illusion of Gaia is an action adventure game, covering all ancient civilization, mythology and theology, you will visit area like Maya, Angkor Wat, Babel tower, Mu empire, Jonah/Jonas and the wale, etc.
If I recall correctly, you are looking for your lost father.

Terranigma is an action adventure game, the earth surface is dead (or not yet created), and you are living in the inner earth (Agartha myth). You first need to revive all the continent (+ an optional one: Atlantis).
Once done, you will go to the surface and help revive life (from plant, animal and human), you will explore each country's civilization you revived (africa, asia, europe etc.). 

It's not a "sim city like". The description in Bladexdsl post may let you think you are managing the environment to make it evolve, but it's not. It's only an action RPG, like Secret of mana. You just follow the story and the events are triggered one by one.

I don't know how to take the terranigma2 project regarding the series story, it could be good if there are good ideas around mythology and civilizations.
Though, I don't like the "install setup" program. I prefer basic ips patch.
Is it a windows game and not an Snes patch ?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Though, I don't like the "install setup" program. I prefer basic ips patch.
> Is it a windows game and not an Snes patch ?



Yea, it's a game for Windows. Here is a video:


----------

